# Jon and Kate plus 8



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Did anyone see it this week? They got 2 puppies? They went to the place to get them.... Did you see the tiny skinny cages that the dogs live in? Did you see the way she handles these little puppies...... I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they showed a puppy mill on tv. Do good reputable breeders really keep their dogs in those skinny cages like that? 

Even in the episode when they brought the dogs home Jon stated "this is their first time ever indoors"........ Don't they live somewhere were it's cold? They whole family was in jackets and sweaters......

Anyone else disgusted and pissed off about that episode? I usually love it but I don't think I can watch her being mean to the dogs..... after 6 weeks she can't say that she loves the dogs? What a piece of ............. you know where I'm going.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow Jennifer, I did not see that but I would be calling, writing, emailing the show and sponsors asap.

I'm going to check it out too.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I saw that episode too, not sure if I'd call it a puppymill. Kate does make me mental! My friend and I call her the Beast.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I watched the show too. I was also unhappy about the skinny cages. My concern is that the 4 year olds are too young to know how to handle the dogs properly. But I'm hopeful that those dogs are in a loving home. Kate's a first time dog owner, so I can understand some of her initial fears. I think she will fall in love with them very soon! Those dogs will definitely have a lot of land to frolick on! By the way, I believe they live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes , they do live in pennsylvania. I did not see this episode what kind of pups did they get just curious?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (oliveira101903 @ Feb 25 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734067


> Yes , they do live in pennsylvania. I did not see this episode what kind of pups did they get just curious?[/B]


German Shepherds.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

she said she wasn't a dog person. She is a major clean freak. But she said she got the dogs for the rest of her family. 
That explains the reason why she doesnt love them yet. 

And I was thinking those kennels were runs. Maybe they had doggie doors leading inside. Large dog breeds love the outdoors. The dam probably felt more comforable having her puppies in a den-like surrounds. 

And I don't know how large dog breeders keep all those large dogs in a house. Where do they all fit? LOL

And I like the way she handled them nicely. The puppies looked so cute and when she held them.

One thing I don't understand is why they got TWO german shepard puppies when they already have 8 young kids! She's going to be a really stressed out person, even more so than before. And they said they're kind of winging it. LOL Thats what we did with our first malt puppy. I didn't know about Maltese forums then...

I'm looking forward to more episodes with the puppies! I know it will be hilarious!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

One thing I didn't like was the way she shoved their heads into their food bowls....thought that was a little outrageous.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They have lots of hired help so she's not quite as stressed as she might like viewers to believe. 
I think she's a bit on the neurotic side which makes it more stressful on others around her. LOL!

Maybe they got two ..one for the girls and one for the boys. Wonder if they'll eventually get
to sleep with the kids. Probably not. LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 25 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734095


> One thing I didn't like was the way she shoved their heads into their food bowls....thought that was a little outrageous.[/B]


Shes a new dog owner. I guess she just figured that if the puppy isn't hurt, that's okay to do...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i've only seen previews, that lady is a nut job :smstarz:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734108


> i've only seen previews, that lady is a nut job :smstarz:[/B]


I agree, I feel bad for her hubby Jon. I love watching it though!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Jon said they got two because then they'd have each other to play with and keep each other company. Exactly why we got two too! And we got a boy and a girl too .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734108


> i've only seen previews, that lady is a nut job :smstarz:[/B]



ROTFL 8 kids will do that.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I just had a problem with the whole episode. She is now the puppies new mommy and I just don't see her being...... patient? She's not very patient and puppies need someone who's patient with them to learn. Dogs are not neat - especially big dogs - she had to of known that going in.

Anyway, I may just be a little sensitive right now with everything that is going on with dogs being abondened. I would have thought their show would have been the perfect time to promote rescuing these helpless dogs that need homes. Yes I got puppies, but knowing what I know right now, the next time I add to our family, it will be a rescue and will be rescues from here on out.

I am just afraid for the puppies. I think they would have been smarter to do it when the 6 were a little bit older, their brand new house wasn't so brand new to them and she had more time to figure it out. I just don't think she handled herself appropriately on national tv where there would be lots of dog lovers watching. She should have faked it on tv instead of being so brash and honest about her dislike of dogs.

Again just my opinion. I am happy that there are two so that they have each other and I do hope that she grows to love them....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.

The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734128


> That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.
> 
> The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.[/B]


I couldn't agree more, Stacy. GSD can be scary if they aren't trained and bred well. I also worry about their physcial health as well. GSD are very prone to hip displaysia.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734128


> That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.
> 
> The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.[/B]


That's what I said. Jon and Kate both admitted that they didn't do their homework on the breed. They said they are kind of winging it. Those really big, protective dogs and two of them! And the kids are really young! The male puppy said he was going to reach at least 100 pounds! I don't think that was a responsible decision because their children have many many years until they are even 100 pounds. And I hope they take the puppies to obedience classes because german shepards have the second strongest bite force of all dogs. Second to the pit bull. Even if the dogs were just playing and being rambucsous(spelling?) they could easily knock those kids over or seriously injure them. 
The breeder was a retired police commander and he used to have german shepard police dogs as partners. They lived on a small farm with kids about 7 or 8 and some older ones. They also had chickens and horses if I remeber correctly. Kate said they decided to get a german shepard because the twins saw some with that same police man and they loved them. She also said because they are gorgeous! The police man said how great they are with families and children so Kate decided to get a puppy from him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734151


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734128





> That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.
> 
> The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.[/B]


That's what I said. Jon and Kate both admitted that they didn't do their homework on the breed. They said they are kind of winging it. Those really big, protective dogs and two of them! And the kids are really young! The male puppy said he was going to reach at least 100 pounds! I don't think that was a responsible decision because their children have many many years until they are even 100 pounds. And I hope they take the puppies to obedience classes because german shepards have the second strongest bite force of all dogs. Second to the pit bull. Even if the dogs were just playing and being rambucsous(spelling?) they could easily knock those kids over or seriously injure them. 
The breeder was a retired police commander and he used to have german shepard police dogs as partners. They lived on a small farm with kids about 7 or 8 and some older ones. They also had chickens and horses if I remeber correctly. Kate said they decided to get a german shepard because the twins saw some with that same police man and they loved them. She also said because they are gorgeous! The police man said how great they are with families and children so Kate decided to get a puppy from him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok that makes me feel somewhat better, where they got those dogs from. The breeder probably knows more than most people how dangerous this breed can be in the wrong situation and not having the right temperament . Since that show is so popular, it would pretty much 'ruin' him if one of his puppies hurt one of the kids! I still don't think it was the most responsible decision but i guess we'll just have to wait and see. At least they didn't get a toy breed where the actual puppy was at risk


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734157


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734151





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734128





> That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.
> 
> The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.[/B]


That's what I said. Jon and Kate both admitted that they didn't do their homework on the breed. They said they are kind of winging it. Those really big, protective dogs and two of them! And the kids are really young! The male puppy said he was going to reach at least 100 pounds! I don't think that was a responsible decision because their children have many many years until they are even 100 pounds. And I hope they take the puppies to obedience classes because german shepards have the second strongest bite force of all dogs. Second to the pit bull. Even if the dogs were just playing and being rambucsous(spelling?) they could easily knock those kids over or seriously injure them. 
The breeder was a retired police commander and he used to have german shepard police dogs as partners. They lived on a small farm with kids about 7 or 8 and some older ones. They also had chickens and horses if I remeber correctly. Kate said they decided to get a german shepard because the twins saw some with that same police man and they loved them. She also said because they are gorgeous! The police man said how great they are with families and children so Kate decided to get a puppy from him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok that makes me feel somewhat better, where they got those dogs from. The breeder probably knows more than most people how dangerous this breed can be in the wrong situation and not having the right temperament . Since that show is so popular, it would pretty much 'ruin' him if one of his puppies hurt one of the kids! I still don't think it was the most responsible decision but i guess we'll just have to wait and see. At least they didn't get a toy breed where the actual puppy was at risk
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder when the dogs get about 10 months old, if they will still keep them both...

And actually, Kate said she wanted a little dog. Here's her verbatum: "I wanted one of those really small dogs but I was afraid the kids would break it, just like everything else in this house, so we thought we should get something really sturdy. LOL"

I remeber on one of their past shows, Kate said that she would get the kids a pet someday day. She said, "I want one of those really little white dogs."


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Feb 25 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734051


> Did anyone see it this week? They got 2 puppies? They went to the place to get them.... Did you see the tiny skinny cages that the dogs live in? Did you see the way she handles these little puppies...... I was thinking to myself that I can't believe they showed a puppy mill on tv. Do good reputable breeders really keep their dogs in those skinny cages like that?
> 
> Even in the episode when they brought the dogs home Jon stated "this is their first time ever indoors"........ Don't they live somewhere were it's cold? They whole family was in jackets and sweaters......
> 
> Anyone else disgusted and pissed off about that episode? I usually love it but I don't think I can watch her being mean to the dogs..... after 6 weeks she can't say that she loves the dogs? What a piece of ............. you know where I'm going.[/B]



I only saw the commercial and was surprised that they would take on 2 dogs. Now I don't want to watch. I hope they didn't do that just as an idea for a show, ie running out of ideas for episodes. I normally watch but not so keen now.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish them well but just wait until they eat their first poop ! :new_shocked:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've been reading online that they have already re-homed them and are now living on a farm. Don't know if that's true but it sure wouldn't surprise me. People shouldn't get animals unless they love animals. Just like I'm not a kid lover and you don't see me going out and getting one...or having one! Kids aren't for me!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I watched the show too and had considered posting about it so I'm glad someone did. I really like Jon & Kate and have defended them in the past when some of my friends questioned them, but this episode made me upset. I feel like they were not responsible at all in their decision to get a dog...especially 2!! Mady was a brat the whole time they were there and Aaden was absolutely terrified. He even said, "I'm scared of dogs!" and wouldn't leave the swing set area. Mady and Cara wanted a dog because "all the other kids at school have one and we're the only ones that don't," but just because your kids want something doesn't mean you should give it to them. She was freaking out about the dogs' accidents on the carpet....DUH they are puppies; it's what they do. I just don't understand why they would get 2 dogs when they are obviously and admittedly not dog people. I will continue to watch the show, but this is something I am definitely not happy about.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually think the dogs will be fine with all these kids. My little sister grew up with a GS puppy and it was so gentle to her and loved her more than anyone else. It loved all kids actually. He too was from a police line of dogs and was very well trained and didn't require as much work as many think he would have. He loved to run in the yard and he got a little walk each day around our neighborhood and that was enough for him. He was much more content to lay on the floor and play with his toys and my sisters. 

I hope that these dogs thrive in this home with all the love that this family has for animals. They might not be a picture perfect family but they are a good family (IMHO) and to make a sacrifice for the sake of your family and children is admirable. In time she might learn to love these dogs with all her heart - naming them was a great start 

I didnt personally see the episode so I am not able to comment on what actually happened - this is just what I think in general.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 25 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734249


> I actually think the dogs will be fine with all these kids. My little sister grew up with a GS puppy and it was so gentle to her and loved her more than anyone else. It loved all kids actually. He too was from a police line of dogs and was very well trained and didn't require as much work as many think he would have. He loved to run in the yard and he got a little walk each day around our neighborhood and that was enough for him. He was much more content to lay on the floor and play with his toys and my sisters.
> 
> I hope that these dogs thrive in this home with all the love that this family has for animals. They might not be a picture perfect family but they are a good family (IMHO) and to make a sacrifice for the sake of your family and children is admirable. In time she might learn to love these dogs with all her heart - naming them was a great start
> 
> I didnt personally see the episode so I am not able to comment on what actually happened - this is just what I think in general.[/B]


I don't think it will be the dogs that are the problem--- I don't doubt them being able to be around small children. I just think that with the attitude she has towards the dogs, as portrayed on the show, it's not going to work. Just watch the show and then see what you think. It was not what I expected.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was upset with this episode and I'll tell you what, if it's true that they have allready given the dogs up, then I am banning her show all together. 

Educate yourself Mrs. Kate.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I love that show but I was very upset with them making such an irrational decision to get 2 huge dogs! I remember them talking a few months back about getting a puppy after they moved. But at the time Kate said it would be something that didn't shed like a Poodle, etc.. So getting 2 German Sheperds and them not doing their homework seemed really odd for them to do. I'm not sure I buy the story of the dogs already being sent elsewhere. The breeder did mention in the show that he would take the dogs back if it didn't work out which was comforting. But I agree, that show was upsetting if you're a dog lover.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 25 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734060


> I saw that episode too, not sure if I'd call it a puppymill. Kate does make me mental! My friend and I call her the Beast.[/B]


LOL!!! Kate drives me nuts too...haha...she seems to be extremely high strung..cant imagine living with someone like that..so much tension! :OMG!:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I honestly dont think it was a puppy mill. A lot of breeders here raise they're dogs/puppies in an outdoor environment. Barn/outdoor runs. It's very common. If he didn't have proper housing for the dogs, I highly doubt he would have welcomed a camera crew to his property...kwim. That would be like inviting trouble.

I've seen many people push/guide puppies faces into food bowls to show them the food is there..I dont think she did it with any kind of force....they're big puppies afer all. And they started eating right after she did it. 

I dont think Kate has the personality to have dogs....but maybe she will come around. I just saw a recent episode. And the puppies were pretty big already...so I'm not so sure there is any truth to them getting rid of them. Besides - Jon LOVES those dogs and I think he would put his foot down, unless of course a child was bitten or something. But I can't see them getting rid of them "just because" Thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Jon may try to put his foot down but Kate would likely pull that foot out from under him and let him fall on his arse...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734160


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734157





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734151





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734128





> That show annoys me so I don't watch it very often. Marina LOVES it though.
> 
> The thing that came to my mind as I was reading this thread that I sure hope they bought those puppies from a responsible breeder. Having that kind of large dog around that many small kids and not knowing the background of those puppies or the parents would make me very nervous. A german shepherd could do some serious damage to a small child in seconds. I would think breeding for a stable temperament would be 100x more important in a breed like that, and if they bought from a backyard breeder - well that just makes me nervous.[/B]


That's what I said. Jon and Kate both admitted that they didn't do their homework on the breed. They said they are kind of winging it. Those really big, protective dogs and two of them! And the kids are really young! The male puppy said he was going to reach at least 100 pounds! I don't think that was a responsible decision because their children have many many years until they are even 100 pounds. And I hope they take the puppies to obedience classes because german shepards have the second strongest bite force of all dogs. Second to the pit bull. Even if the dogs were just playing and being rambucsous(spelling?) they could easily knock those kids over or seriously injure them. 
The breeder was a retired police commander and he used to have german shepard police dogs as partners. They lived on a small farm with kids about 7 or 8 and some older ones. They also had chickens and horses if I remeber correctly. Kate said they decided to get a german shepard because the twins saw some with that same police man and they loved them. She also said because they are gorgeous! The police man said how great they are with families and children so Kate decided to get a puppy from him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok that makes me feel somewhat better, where they got those dogs from. The breeder probably knows more than most people how dangerous this breed can be in the wrong situation and not having the right temperament . Since that show is so popular, it would pretty much 'ruin' him if one of his puppies hurt one of the kids! I still don't think it was the most responsible decision but i guess we'll just have to wait and see. At least they didn't get a toy breed where the actual puppy was at risk
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder when the dogs get about 10 months old, if they will still keep them both...

And actually, Kate said she wanted a little dog. Here's her verbatum: "I wanted one of those really small dogs but I was afraid the kids would break it, just like everything else in this house, so we thought we should get something really sturdy. LOL"

I remeber on one of their past shows, Kate said that she would get the kids a pet someday day. She said, "I want one of those really little white dogs."
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree that I'm thrilled Kate did enough research and had the common sense not to get a small breed. I was terrified when I saw that episode of her saying the same thing, she wanted on of those really little white dogs. Whew...what a relief she didn't get one.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 25 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734213


> I wish them well but just wait until they eat their first poop ! :new_shocked:[/B]


 :w00t:    I was thinking the same thing!!

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734561


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 25 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734060





> I saw that episode too, not sure if I'd call it a puppymill. Kate does make me mental! My friend and I call her the Beast.[/B]


LOL!!! Kate drives me nuts too...haha...she seems to be extremely high strung..cant imagine living with someone like that..so much tension! :OMG!:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've stopped watching the show for the most part because Kate is just so mean. It makes me mental too. I don't understand how she continues to be that way if she sees herself on the show? I mean, would you want to come across that way?


Ok....so now here's my question. I really don't watch the show unless there is NOTHING on and I'm bored. So how on earth did they manage to buy that great big house on all that land??? I mean they have EIGHT kids and Kate doesn't work. Their finances have got to be stretched to the max. She's always talking about not buying things without coupons, etc., but how in the heck did they manage that? I'm doing something wrong because it's just me and I could NEVER afford that place. I want to know their secret.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 5 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739444


> Jon may try to put his foot down but Kate would likely pull that foot out from under him and let him fall on his arse... [/B]



I know what you mean. She is very bossy and treats him like a child. It bugs my butt that he doesn't stand up to her. But I do think in the case of the dogs, he would stand up to her - *unless* - like I said something happened to one of the kids. I really dont think he'd let her get rid of them because they were smelly or dirty or she just decided it was a bad idea - at least I would HOPE that he would stand his ground for that!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE


> Ok....so now here's my question. I really don't watch the show unless there is NOTHING on and I'm bored. So how on earth did they manage to buy that great big house on all that land??? I mean they have EIGHT kids and Kate doesn't work. Their finances have got to be stretched to the max. She's always talking about not buying things without coupons, etc., but how in the heck did they manage that? I'm doing something wrong because it's just me and I could NEVER afford that place. I want to know their secret.[/B]



I'm assuming they're making a bloody fortune off the tv show! I mean they're not doing it for free.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

The figured out a way to do this show to support the lifestyle and the 8 kids. And it seems to work because it's watched. Reality shows.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 5 2009, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739444


> Jon may try to put his foot down but Kate would likely pull that foot out from under him and let him fall on his arse... [/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Mar 5 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739449


> QUOTE





> Ok....so now here's my question. I really don't watch the show unless there is NOTHING on and I'm bored. So how on earth did they manage to buy that great big house on all that land??? I mean they have EIGHT kids and Kate doesn't work. Their finances have got to be stretched to the max. She's always talking about not buying things without coupons, etc., but how in the heck did they manage that? I'm doing something wrong because it's just me and I could NEVER afford that place. I want to know their secret.[/B]



I'm assuming they're making a bloody fortune off the tv show! I mean they're not doing it for free. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't forget the book deals they've gotten too. Plus, from what I understand they've gotten a lot of help (in the past) from the state of PA.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG you'll never guess what next week's episode will be about! I just saw the previews and they said one of the kids toys go missing and then they showed the ex-ray of one of the puppy's stomachs with the toy inside it! 

I'm not even joking!
:shocked:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739532


> OMG you'll never guess what next week's episode will be about! I just saw the previews and they said one of the kids toys go missing and then they showed the ex-ray of one of the puppy's stomachs with the toy inside it!
> 
> I'm not even joking!
> :shocked:[/B]



Thats very common with big dogs. Its happened to two of my friends just in the past yr - who have Goldens that eat everything, even as grown dogs. NOT to say all Goldens do this. But it is much more common in bigger dogs. My bullmastiff ate a stuffed toy once and pooped it out several days later. I wasn't being a bad mom, I just wasn't home when it happened.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Mar 5 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739539


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739532





> OMG you'll never guess what next week's episode will be about! I just saw the previews and they said one of the kids toys go missing and then they showed the ex-ray of one of the puppy's stomachs with the toy inside it!
> 
> I'm not even joking!
> :shocked:[/B]



Thats very common with big dogs. Its happened to two of my friends just in the past yr - who have Goldens that eat everything, even as grown dogs. NOT to say all Goldens do this. But it is much more common in bigger dogs. My bullmastiff ate a stuffed toy once and pooped it out several days later. I wasn't being a bad mom, I just wasn't home when it happened.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know I've seen tons of episodes of Animal ER or something like that where especially the labs are known to eat things that are harmful to them. I think one of episode showed a huge stick that the lab and owner were playing fetch with. Who would have thought a Lab would swallow a huge stick whole?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When our family german shepard was a puppy he ate socks, toys, and sticks. Sometimes we were home when it happened and sometimes we weren't. He never had surgery to removeanything but a stick that was logged in his tooth and could have lead to infection. We always had to pick our toys up but kids will be kids and puppies will be puppies!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 5 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739574


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Mar 5 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739539





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739532





> OMG you'll never guess what next week's episode will be about! I just saw the previews and they said one of the kids toys go missing and then they showed the ex-ray of one of the puppy's stomachs with the toy inside it!
> 
> I'm not even joking!
> :shocked:[/B]



Thats very common with big dogs. Its happened to two of my friends just in the past yr - who have Goldens that eat everything, even as grown dogs. NOT to say all Goldens do this. But it is much more common in bigger dogs. My bullmastiff ate a stuffed toy once and pooped it out several days later. I wasn't being a bad mom, I just wasn't home when it happened.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know I've seen tons of episodes of Animal ER or something like that where especially the labs are known to eat things that are harmful to them. I think one of episode showed a huge stick that the lab and owner were playing fetch with. Who would have thought a Lab would swallow a huge stick whole?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my. I freak out whenever Gigi goes into the trashcan and steals paper towels. LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Honestly I think that Jon and Kate are overgrown kids themselves, and they annoy me to death. I've only watched the show a couple of times and I just don't get the attraction. Also, I cannot stand seeing people's complete ignorance about dogs.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 5 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739574


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Mar 5 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739539





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739532





> OMG you'll never guess what next week's episode will be about! I just saw the previews and they said one of the kids toys go missing and then they showed the ex-ray of one of the puppy's stomachs with the toy inside it!
> 
> I'm not even joking!
> :shocked:[/B]



Thats very common with big dogs. Its happened to two of my friends just in the past yr - who have Goldens that eat everything, even as grown dogs. NOT to say all Goldens do this. But it is much more common in bigger dogs. My bullmastiff ate a stuffed toy once and pooped it out several days later. I wasn't being a bad mom, I just wasn't home when it happened.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know I've seen tons of episodes of Animal ER or something like that where especially the labs are known to eat things that are harmful to them. I think one of episode showed a huge stick that the lab and owner were playing fetch with. Who would have thought a Lab would swallow a huge stick whole?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my. I freak out whenever Gigi goes into the trashcan and steals paper towels. LOL

Oh and I know she's not a bad mother. I've babysat and work at a kids camp in the summer and for having 8 young kids, they are amazily well behaved. We can barely get the preschoolers at my camp to sit and STAY on the time out seats! LOL


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 5 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739595


> Honestly I think that Jon and Kate are overgrown kids themselves, and they annoy me to death. I've only watched the show a couple of times and I just don't get the attraction. Also, I cannot stand seeing people's complete ignorance about dogs.[/B]


I have replied to this thread, more than my fair share of times....lol.


Personally, I think over-gown kids make the best parents. My dh is a big goof-ball, _and he is an amazing father_. A much better father than some of our 'more serious' friends! That said my husband is also responsible...as I believe Jon and Kate are!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 5 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739595


> Honestly I think that Jon and Kate are overgrown kids themselves, and they annoy me to death. I've only watched the show a couple of times and I just don't get the attraction. Also, I cannot stand seeing people's complete ignorance about dogs.[/B]


I've watched their show since the younger ones were babies. I was attracted to it because they have some of the cutest kids I have ever seen! And I just love all their personalities. I've been watching them so long, I feel like I know the whole family. I also enjoy watching the kids grow up! I love watching kids because they can be soo funny! Kids really do and say the darnedest things!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe the dogs aren't really there all the time but for filming purposes. Afterall, this is 
a show. KWIM? 
I find Kate a really strong woman and Jon more the laid back type willing to do what she
says for the most part. I'm sure raising 8 kids all close in age is no easy task and her
being "mean" is really necessary from time to time to keep law and order. LOL!
If it were left up to Jon, I doubt those kids would be as well behaved or as clean. LOL!

I think Kate makes for the show being so popular (almost typed pupular..lol). It makes
me laugh when she and Jon go at it a bit.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think they are both idiots :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
But they are cute :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw the episode where they got the pups and didn't think it was all that bad at all. It didn't look like the dogs were in a bad environment, it looked like they were outside....like a lot of big dogs are! I feel like Jon and Kate are doing what any first time dog owners would do, rolling with the punches and learning as they go, not everyone who gets a dog for the first time knows everything they need and exactly what to do in every situation. I've had dogs my whole life and am still learning new things every day! Does that make me a bad owner who doesn't care about their dog? It did show Kate talking about how she already had to clean one of the puppies because it stepped in its own poop, if she didn't want to be involved I highly doubt she would have done that. She was ecstatic to pick out the puppies and bonded instantly with the girl Nala. Personally, I think a lot of people judge them unfairly, I would much rather see someone being themselves and being honest than being fake for t.v.! Kate is who she is and she doesn't hide that, I bet I could put money on the fact that every woman in a relationship has said something to their partner that others on the outside would perceive as mean! They bicker like a normal couple, they get frustrated with eachother and the kids just like any person would! Kate also mentioned that the kids had been really helpful with the dogs so far and that they had an agreement that the kids would help take care of them and that if they stopped, the breeder said he would take the dogs back at any time! I don't think she 'hates' the dogs, I think she has reservations about having 2 large dogs. Wouldn't anyone who hasn't ever had a dog have reservations about adding 2 puppies to their family of 10?! 

Sorry, I don't know, I just feel that some things that have been said are a little unfair. Especially since we don't know them personally and don't really know what's going on behind the scenes. I think we have to remember that t.v. shows are edited, we don't see everything that goes on!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 5 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739658


> I saw the episode where they got the pups and didn't think it was all that bad at all. It didn't look like the dogs were in a bad environment, it looked like they were outside....like a lot of big dogs are! I feel like Jon and Kate are doing what any first time dog owners would do, rolling with the punches and learning as they go, not everyone who gets a dog for the first time knows everything they need and exactly what to do in every situation. I've had dogs my whole life and am still learning new things every day! Does that make me a bad owner who doesn't care about their dog? It did show Kate talking about how she already had to clean one of the puppies because it stepped in its own poop, if she didn't want to be involved I highly doubt she would have done that. She was ecstatic to pick out the puppies and bonded instantly with the girl Nala. Personally, I think a lot of people judge them unfairly, I would much rather see someone being themselves and being honest than being fake for t.v.! Kate is who she is and she doesn't hide that, I bet I could put money on the fact that every woman in a relationship has said something to their partner that others on the outside would perceive as mean! They bicker like a normal couple, they get frustrated with eachother and the kids just like any person would! Kate also mentioned that the kids had been really helpful with the dogs so far and that they had an agreement that the kids would help take care of them and that if they stopped, the breeder said he would take the dogs back at any time! I don't think she 'hates' the dogs, I think she has reservations about having 2 large dogs. Wouldn't anyone who hasn't ever had a dog have reservations about adding 2 puppies to their family of 10?!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know, I just feel that some things that have been said are a little unfair. Especially since we don't know them personally and don't really know what's going on behind the scenes. I think we have to remember that t.v. shows are edited, we don't see everything that goes on! [/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 5 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739658


> I saw the episode where they got the pups and didn't think it was all that bad at all. It didn't look like the dogs were in a bad environment, it looked like they were outside....like a lot of big dogs are! I feel like Jon and Kate are doing what any first time dog owners would do, rolling with the punches and learning as they go, not everyone who gets a dog for the first time knows everything they need and exactly what to do in every situation. I've had dogs my whole life and am still learning new things every day! Does that make me a bad owner who doesn't care about their dog? It did show Kate talking about how she already had to clean one of the puppies because it stepped in its own poop, if she didn't want to be involved I highly doubt she would have done that. She was ecstatic to pick out the puppies and bonded instantly with the girl Nala. Personally, I think a lot of people judge them unfairly, I would much rather see someone being themselves and being honest than being fake for t.v.! Kate is who she is and she doesn't hide that, I bet I could put money on the fact that every woman in a relationship has said something to their partner that others on the outside would perceive as mean! They bicker like a normal couple, they get frustrated with eachother and the kids just like any person would! Kate also mentioned that the kids had been really helpful with the dogs so far and that they had an agreement that the kids would help take care of them and that if they stopped, the breeder said he would take the dogs back at any time! I don't think she 'hates' the dogs, I think she has reservations about having 2 large dogs. Wouldn't anyone who hasn't ever had a dog have reservations about adding 2 puppies to their family of 10?!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know, I just feel that some things that have been said are a little unfair. Especially since we don't know them personally and don't really know what's going on behind the scenes. I think we have to remember that t.v. shows are edited, we don't see everything that goes on! [/B]



*Well said!!!!!!!!! * :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've never heard of this show ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB will keep an "eye" out for it. He said he'll alert me when it's on.

LBB: Hurry mom, it's on!!

Deb: No honey, that's "Eight Is Enough"

LBB: You got that flippin' right, quit bringing in fosters. Eight _IS_ Enough

Deb: Don't you have a wall to bash into?


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 5 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739658


> I saw the episode where they got the pups and didn't think it was all that bad at all. It didn't look like the dogs were in a bad environment, it looked like they were outside....like a lot of big dogs are! I feel like Jon and Kate are doing what any first time dog owners would do, rolling with the punches and learning as they go, not everyone who gets a dog for the first time knows everything they need and exactly what to do in every situation. I've had dogs my whole life and am still learning new things every day! Does that make me a bad owner who doesn't care about their dog? It did show Kate talking about how she already had to clean one of the puppies because it stepped in its own poop, if she didn't want to be involved I highly doubt she would have done that. She was ecstatic to pick out the puppies and bonded instantly with the girl Nala. Personally, I think a lot of people judge them unfairly, I would much rather see someone being themselves and being honest than being fake for t.v.! Kate is who she is and she doesn't hide that, I bet I could put money on the fact that every woman in a relationship has said something to their partner that others on the outside would perceive as mean! They bicker like a normal couple, they get frustrated with eachother and the kids just like any person would! Kate also mentioned that the kids had been really helpful with the dogs so far and that they had an agreement that the kids would help take care of them and that if they stopped, the breeder said he would take the dogs back at any time! I don't think she 'hates' the dogs, I think she has reservations about having 2 large dogs. Wouldn't anyone who hasn't ever had a dog have reservations about adding 2 puppies to their family of 10?!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know, I just feel that some things that have been said are a little unfair. Especially since we don't know them personally and don't really know what's going on behind the scenes. I think we have to remember that t.v. shows are edited, we don't see everything that goes on! [/B]


 :amen: :amen:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure why she's so crabby all the time! She has 8 beautiful and I might add healthy children, has a loving husband and a beautiful new house. Plus she gets all expense paid luxurious trips! There is all sorts of talk about how TLC is also providing them with a personal organic chef, along with people who do most of the laundry and others that help with the kids. I've watched the show for a long time now and it seems to me like she's getting more and more diva like. It also seems to me that the twins have had it, I think most of Mady's behavior problems are due to living her life in a fish bowl. I think the "little kids" are still too young to be annoyed by it all. JMHO, but I think it's time for the Gosselin's to send the tv crew packing and go back to a normal life.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 5 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739764


> Not sure why she's so crabby all the time! She has 8 beautiful and I might add healthy children, has a loving husband and a beautiful new house. Plus she gets all expense paid luxurious trips! There is all sorts of talk about how TLC is also providing them with a personal organic chef, along with people who do most of the laundry and others that help with the kids. I've watched the show for a long time now and it seems to me like she's getting more and more diva like. It also seems to me that the twins have had it, I think most of Mady's behavior problems are due to living her life in a fish bowl. I think the "little kids" are still too young to be annoyed by it all. JMHO, but I think it's time for the Gosselin's to send the tv crew packing and go back to a normal life.[/B]


Totally agree :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 5 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739764


> Not sure why she's so crabby all the time! She has 8 beautiful and I might add healthy children, has a loving husband and a beautiful new house. Plus she gets all expense paid luxurious trips! There is all sorts of talk about how TLC is also providing them with a personal organic chef, along with people who do most of the laundry and others that help with the kids. I've watched the show for a long time now and it seems to me like she's getting more and more diva like. It also seems to me that the twins have had it, I think most of Mady's behavior problems are due to living her life in a fish bowl. I think the "little kids" are still too young to be annoyed by it all. JMHO, but I think it's time for the Gosselin's to send the tv crew packing and go back to a normal life.[/B]



I agree. I think that the reason she is crabby is because if she weren't, there would be no conflict, and without conflict, there would be no show. Although it's a "reality" show, it's still TV. Everything is scripted.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I enjoy Little People Big World much more than Jon and Kate. They are a wonderful family!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 5 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739798


> I enjoy Little People Big World much more than Jon and Kate. They are a wonderful family!![/B]


 :shocked: Holy crapola , I love that show, Martha!!
I love the mom she is so grounded and so are those kids :biggrin:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 5 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739800


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 5 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739798





> I enjoy Little People Big World much more than Jon and Kate. They are a wonderful family!![/B]


 :shocked: Holy crapola , I love that show, Martha!!
I love the mom she is so grounded and so are those kids :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Totally agree! To me, they are a very normal family with normal family interactions, unlike what I see most of the time of Jon and Kate.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am laughing so hard.. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I love little people big world. That is the best show ever!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read all of the posts regarding John & Kate, and was wondering how many of you read or have read the blogs about them. There is a lot of negativity. And as far as how they could afford that big beautiful home in Wernersville, PA, I am sure that the show helped make that possible. Also, she has become estranged from her family which is so sad. 

The one epsisode that really upset me was when Kate told her children that they could never go into their new bedroom (John and Kates) again. Now, does that sound like a "good" Mother??? I don't think so. She has become so controlling and nasty to John and wonder how he can put up with that attitude!! I used to like watching that show.. but no more after seeing how Kate has become.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740044


> I just read all of the posts regarding John & Kate, and was wondering how many of you read or have read the blogs about them. There is a lot of negativity. And as far as how they could afford that big beautiful home in Wernersville, PA, I am sure that the show helped make that possible. Also, she has become estranged from her family which is so sad.
> 
> The one epsisode that really upset me was when Kate told her children that they could never go into their new bedroom (John and Kates) again. Now, does that sound like a "good" Mother??? I don't think so. She has become so controlling and nasty to John and wonder how he can put up with that attitude!! I used to like watching that show.. but no more after seeing how Kate has become.[/B]



I believe after she said that she went back and qualified it with having to knock first. I don't find that being a bad mom. I think everyone
is entitled to a little privacy with that many kids. 
It is a show and I seriously doubt the producers are letting Kate run it. This is all about ratings and to get ratings you create chatter
in reality TV. 
I'm betting those kids have a fairly normal life (considering how many and ages) most of the time.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 6 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740101


> QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740044





> I just read all of the posts regarding John & Kate, and was wondering how many of you read or have read the blogs about them. There is a lot of negativity. And as far as how they could afford that big beautiful home in Wernersville, PA, I am sure that the show helped make that possible. Also, she has become estranged from her family which is so sad.
> 
> The one epsisode that really upset me was when Kate told her children that they could never go into their new bedroom (John and Kates) again. Now, does that sound like a "good" Mother??? I don't think so. She has become so controlling and nasty to John and wonder how he can put up with that attitude!! I used to like watching that show.. but no more after seeing how Kate has become.[/B]



I believe after she said that she went back and qualified it with having to knock first. I don't find that being a bad mom. I think everyone
is entitled to a little privacy with that many kids. 
It is a show and I seriously doubt the producers are letting Kate run it. This is all about ratings and to get ratings you create chatter
in reality TV. 
I'm betting those kids have a fairly normal life (considering how many and ages) most of the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree , Brit about the NOT being a bad mom part. Everyone needs and deserves privacy :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I guess I'm the minority here, but I LOVE Kate and think she's a fabulous mother.....who wouldn't be a little crabby running a household with 8 kids! Yes, she's a little OCD and perfectionistic, but these qualities nicely complement her very laid back passive husband Jon. I think Jon would be lost without her (and vice versa). As for the dog thing, give her time. I was never a "dog person" either until I got Winnie, now I melt everytime I see a cute pooch. I do think however she should of got something non shedding like a Labradoodle or standard Poodle. All that hair will probably make her crazy!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 25 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734108


> i've only seen previews, that lady is a nut job :smstarz:[/B]



Compared to the "Octo mom", I think she should be nominated for "mom of the year!" Now *that* lady is a nut job!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740130


> I guess I'm the minority here, but I LOVE Kate and think she's a fabulous mother.....who wouldn't be a little crabby running a household with 8 kids! Yes, she's a little OCD and perfectionistic, but these qualities nicely complement her very laid back passive husband Jon. I think Jon would be lost without her (and vice versa). As for the dog thing, give her time. I was never a "dog person" either until I got Winnie, now I melt everytime I see a cute pooch. I do think however she should of got something non shedding like a Labradoodle or standard Poodle. All that hair will probably make her crazy![/B]


I don't like the show and I think Kate is a little QUIRKY  but I don't think for one minute she is a bad mom, not at all. :biggrin:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't think she's a terrible mother but I don't think she should be nominated for Mother of the Year either. It cracks me up that people like Kate think that just because they have tons of kids they should be given hand outs! In my opinion she's right up there with Octo Mom, maybe not as crazy but surely just as selfish. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before Octo Mom gets a show on TLC.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 6 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740171


> I don't think she's a terrible mother but I don't think she should be nominated for Mother of the Year either. It cracks me up that people like Kate think that just because they have tons of kids they should be given hand outs! In my opinion she's right up there with Octo Mom, maybe not as crazy but surely just as selfish. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before Octo Mom gets a show on TLC.[/B]



Not sure how you can place her in the same category as "Octo mom". :shocked: From the all the interviews I've seen with Kate, I've never gotten the impression she thinks "they should be given hand-outs because they have tons of kids". TLC's "Jon & Kate" is an extremely popular show which means great ratings .....therefore a big money maker. Kate & Jon have never "asked" for anything but have been offered many freebies in turn for free advertising whether it be Plastic surgeons, hotels, airlines etc etc. Both Jon & Kate do own up to graciously taking advantage of these offers as it means a better quality life for the entire family. Can't say I blame them one bit. It's not like they're draining the state welfare system like a lot of people who have no business (IMO)continuing to reproduce.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think it's much easier to criticize someone. In all reality, we have our bad days and good days, and I bet if we all were being recorded we would be surprised at some of the things that we saw/heard even from ourselves. I think she may appear to be controlling, but I kind of think I would go crazy trying ot raise 8 kids. I also don't think she has given the impression that she expects anything from others. I saw her on Dr. Phil a few weeks ago and the first year for her was extremely tough in terms of feeding the babies, sleeping, etc. I think you have to run a tight ship when you have that many kids to be accountable for. I bet if you looked on the CPS website, you wouldn't see any instances of them being called, unlike "octomom." Anyways, her kids are adorable and I enjoy the show when I have time to watch it!

BTW out of curiousity since I have never seen any msg boards on the show- why is she estranged from her family?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Mar 6 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740331


> I think it's much easier to criticize someone. In all reality, we have our bad days and good days, and I bet if we all were being recorded we would be surprised at some of the things that we saw/heard even from ourselves. I think she may appear to be controlling, but I kind of think I would go crazy trying ot raise 8 kids. I also don't think she has given the impression that she expects anything from others. I saw her on Dr. Phil a few weeks ago and the first year for her was extremely tough in terms of feeding the babies, sleeping, etc. I think you have to run a tight ship when you have that many kids to be accountable for. I bet if you looked on the CPS website, you wouldn't see any instances of them being called, unlike "octomom." Anyways, her kids are adorable and I enjoy the show when I have time to watch it!
> 
> BTW out of curiousity since I have never seen any msg boards on the show- why is she estranged from her family?[/B]



Brooke, I don't think they've ever said why she's estranged from her family. I do recall it being reported early on
in the show during the first season though, so I'm guessing it had nothing to do with the children.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly, a friend of mine told me that she her estrangement from her family had nothing to do with any of the children but her decision to marry Jon. As a family they were very close to his father but do not appear as close to his mother (his parents are divorced) because she lives farther away.

I love the show and I watch it every week. Yes, Maddy is a little bratty (who wouldn't be with a perfect older twin and a tv show designed for your 6 younger siblings) and yes Kate can be hurtful and over-the-top, but if you watch the review episodes it shows them learning from past shows and experiences and commenting that neither is perfect and they have nothing to do with the editing process. I admire their family for doing what they are doing and for taking advantage of what people want to offer. Those children will now have a great life full of experiences they might not have otherwise had and will be able to go to college if they want to (Jon and Kate mentioned that they put money away for each child each month from the show and the book).

Do I think she is mother of the year? NO. But I do think she is a better mother than the woman from the Duggar show - Kate's parenting and her attention to her children is apparent in the show.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a little side note about the money thing, there was an episode where they went back to visit the hospital where the sextuplets were born and to the Ronald McDonald house where they stayed afterward until their first house was ready. In that episode they made a donation to the Ronald McDonald house to help 'give back' because of the great help that they got when the babies were first born. It actually showed Kate getting out her checkbook and writing the check to them, I think the fact that their family does give back some of that money they're making from the show etc. is respectable. Kate also mentioned in one episode, donations that they make to different places in the area they live and that they do put away money for the kids. (as was previously stated)

I personally like the show, I think that even with all of their quirks that they are as normal as they can be for a family of 10 who is on t.v.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 6 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740390


> Just a little side note about the money thing, there was an episode where they went back to visit the hospital where the sextuplets were born and to the Ronald McDonald house where they stayed afterward until their first house was ready. In that episode they made a donation to the Ronald McDonald house to help 'give back' because of the great help that they got when the babies were first born. It actually showed Kate getting out her checkbook and writing the check to them, I think the fact that their family does give back some of that money they're making from the show etc. is respectable. Kate also mentioned in one episode, donations that they make to different places in the area they live and that they do put away money for the kids. (as was previously stated)
> 
> I personally like the show, I think that even with all of their quirks that they are as normal as they can be for a family of 10 who is on t.v. [/B]


They also, as a family, gave all the children at the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital in Tennesse presents for Christmas


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I've read the blogs and I admit, I've been turned off from the show because of the negative publicity. Supposedly, TLC wanted to pay Aunt Jodi for being on the show so much but Kate had a cow and said NO ONE but her and Jon will be paid. They wanted to pay Aunt Jodi for the times the cameramen and crew were in and around her house (she used to take care of the Gosselin kids), but now she's not even on the show anymore. 

I also don't watch the show because of Mady. Sometimes I just want to SHAKE HER! She is going to grow up to be just like her mother.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They had a state funded nurse when the 6 were brought home. She sells signed pictures of her family at church events and during those same church events the baskets are passed around for donations for her family. These are recent events. Why is she still taking money from people if they have such a hit show and is making the big bucks? That seems selfish to me, especially in this economy! I think it's wonderful that they are giving back to the community but think that they should stop taking anything from that same community! If sponsors want to give them stuff that's one thing, but taking from people that probably don't have enough for themselves is just gross, IN MY OPINION!

I just read that Jon has been living with his mom for the past month - which is 3 hours away from his family and has been partying at the local bars with the local coeds. Not sure if any of this is true but usually where there's smoke there's fire. If it is true I feel sorry for the entire family. Like I said before, I think it's time for them to take themselves out of the fish bowl and try to live a more normal life.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmmmm. this is really getting to be an interesting subject... As far as the estrangement with her parents, Kate's Father is a Pastor in a Church. When the six little babies arrived, Kate and John were offered many things from that parish. Apparently, those things were not good enough for Kate and she wanted all new things. Well, that is pretty insulting and ungracious. As far as those things that they gave to the children in St. Judes Hospital, who do you think paid for all of those things??? John is not working and all of their income comes from the show. Sorry that I seem so "down" on this whole, thing, but lets face reality.... they would not be where they are today it were not for the show. I would be curious to know just how long this will last and when they won't get the support that they have been used to. Did anyone see the show when she went back to the "old" house and Kate said "oh, I can't believe that I lived like this". Hopefully for Kate, reality doesn't hit her in the face someday!!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I just started watching the show. I do understand why some of you might dislike her so, but I feel she does have a lot on her shoulders. I personally couldn't imagine raising 1 kid let alone 8 :shocked: I do feel she is mean sometimes, but I think she must be exhasted!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I also read online today that one of the tabloid magazines is reporting that Jon has been living with his mother and going (uninvited) to fraternity parties and that he has been seen 'canoodling' and dirty dancing with college girls and that he has also been spotted with a 'leggy blond'. The article said he was acting like a complete idiot! :shocked: I'm not sure if there is any truth to this, but if it is true, it is REALLY sad. They also mentioned in the article that someone said it was NOT actually Jon Gosselin, but someone who 'looks' very similar to him. Hmmmm. I hope this is all rumor and not truth.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 6 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740513


> I also read online today that one of the tabloid magazines is reporting that Jon has been living with his mother and going (uninvited) to fraternity parties and that he has been seen 'canoodling' and dirty dancing with college girls and that he has also been spotted with a 'leggy blond'. The article said he was acting like a complete idiot! :shocked: I'm not sure if there is any truth to this, but if it is true, it is REALLY sad. They also mentioned in the article that someone said it was NOT actually Jon Gosselin, but someone who 'looks' very similar to him. Hmmmm. I hope this is all rumor and not truth. [/B]



I saw a pic of him (supposedly) with two young girls (they weren't touching him in any way, nor he them. I don't think
it was really him. It looked something like him, but not quite the real deal, if you ask me. I'm betting these are just
tabloid rumors. Kate would have his hide! LOL!


----------

